# Specific Sad music recs?



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for sad music which is almost beyond sad, like finding solace (or better: rest) in inconsolability, so to speak

The perfect example would be 'Schlummert ein...' from BWV82

And Couperin - Les Barricades Myserieuses sounds like a plastic bag floating desolate in the wind

Any ideas?

Kind regards and hoping my question is not too eccentric,
Joris


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Le Gibet from Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That's odd. Those pieces don't necessarily feel sad to me. Contemplative maybe.

For me this is beyond sad. When I'm sad I like to wallow in it.
Khachaturian - Gayane's Adagio
(Perhaps not the best version, but I was trying to avoid all the 2001: a space odyssey references.)

And of course the Vaughan-Williams _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ probably goes without saying.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Strauss, _Vier Letzte Leider_.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Joris said:


> Hi I'm looking for sad music which is almost beyond sad, like finding solace (or better: rest) in inconsolability, so to speak
> 
> The perfect example would be 'Schlummert ein...' from BWV82
> 
> ...


Search through some of Liszt's later Transcendental Etudes and even some Pilgrimages. I personally prefer Bolet playing them.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Peter Warlock - The curlew


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Kindertotenlieder and Das Lied von der Erde (Abschied).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

A few off the top of my head:

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
Shostakovitch - Symphonies 10, 13, 15 come to mind
Bartok - 6th String Quartet
Rautavaara - Cantus Arcticus


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I suppose I don't find La Traviata "beyond" sad--just unspeakably sad. Schubert's Fantasia in F minor for 4 hands might be the kind of thing you're looking for.


----------

